# In a music video, would you rather be shown playing guitar on a desert highway or on top of a snow covered mountain?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

We need a definitive consensus on this one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

can I be on a pogo stick in the inner city?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> can I be on a pogo stick in the inner city?


If you can manage playing guitar while doing that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

can I be in a canoe on a lake or hidden fjord?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Desert highway.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> can I be in a canoe on a lake or hidden fjord?


Not until they become rock video cliches.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

No poll???


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Deck of a Yacht?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Deck of a Yacht?


was that a Prestige Worldwide production?


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

A dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair. But I like the yacht idea best. Ahoy!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Deck of a Yacht?


Mandatory chicks in bikinis.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> A dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair. But I like the yacht idea best. Ahoy!


Been done


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This would be closer to the truth:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> This would be closer to the truth:
> 
> View attachment 343747


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> This would be closer to the truth:
> 
> View attachment 343747


same here, if the trucks were from 1973-1998


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, Biden lived nearby ..lol


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I want the highway, JCvD style. (7 year old clip, but still impressive)

A guitar would make this perfect


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Mandatory chicks in bikinis.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

depends... what am i wearing?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 343761


That's the same look when he hit the dance floor at one of my gigs.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Can we get a third category for “on top of Salma Hayek”?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> This would be closer to the truth:
> 
> View attachment 343747


I've probably done that many times.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, Biden lived nearby ..lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

Desert highway.. but I hate snow.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the mountain more than the desert--but both could be hard on the guitar (And me)

So I'll go with something like this:








or this:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, Biden lived nearby ..lol





laristotle said:


> View attachment 343771


he lives a few miles from me. it's a huge pita every time he goes home. no more valley cruisin this summer with secret squirrels all over the valley.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Playing in the back of a truck works well too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Between the choices definitely desert at sunset, would like masdive threatening tornado approaching for more drama.

But really I consider myself more a Lt. Dave kind of guy... like high in the crowsnest of a storm-ravaged ship being all defiant about some raging electrical storm / hurricane.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> secret squirrels all over the valley


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

As long as everyone is wearing masks and socially distanced I’m not too fussy about the location.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


pshew... don'tcha hate when that happens?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

can i choose between ...in a box or with a fox?
fox, hands down.
actually, whatever happened to samantha fox?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would start at the mountain...

Well, I stand up next to a mountain
And I chop it down with the edge of my hand
Well I pick up all pieces and make an island
Might even raise a little sand


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Standing on a corner you know where.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 343761


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

It doesn't matter where, so long as it's an electric guitar without any cable plugged in, e.g., Slash and Eric Johnson


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

On a dark desert highway with a cool wind in my hair and the warm smell of colitas rising up through the air.
Eagles: Hotel California Live 1977


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll say: Wait for it . . . . 

"On top of old smoky all covered with snow"
I lost my true lover for courting too slow


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Diablo said:


> can i choose between ...in a box or with a fox?
> fox, hands down.
> actually, whatever happened to samantha fox?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> can i choose between ...in a box or with a fox?
> fox, hands down.
> actually, whatever happened to samantha fox?


The last I heard, she married her girlfriend.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In a music store, on a Saturday, playing a cheap Strat knockoff, and sitting on top of a solid-state practice amp, with a Behringer fuzz pedal at my feet.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> The last I heard, she married her girlfriend.


Based on the picture I found, I think she also changed her name to "Karen".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Playing in the back of a truck works well too.


yup


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

9 times out of 10, the desert is the cooler, sexier scene...although the snowy mountain can have an eerie sobering effect




u2 went through a "snow phase"


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> The last I heard, she married her girlfriend.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

On the Beach.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lots of places I'd want to be. 

But one place in particular I don't want to be. In one of those Zoom squares on a computer screen. I've seen waaaay too much of that lately.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Answering the question as it was asked, I guess I'd pick the desert highway.

... with Samantha Fox!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Answering the question as it was asked, I guess I'd pick the desert highway.
> 
> ... with Samantha Fox!


You did see that picture, right?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Can I amend my statement to say "circa 1986"??


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Can I amend my statement to say "circa 1986"??


No, no you can't.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> No, no you can't.


Can we take a vote?? C'mon fellas?!?!?!?!


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> Can we take a vote?? C'mon fellas?!?!?!?!


Have another beer and reconsider.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TimH said:


> You did see that picture, right?


I'd still hit it.








I regret more opportunities declined than those taken.
And it would give me a reason to call my friends from Grade 9 that I havent spoken to in decades...just to tell them I nailed the one we had pinups of on our bedroom walls, beside the Lamborghini Countach posters.

On that note, whats Raquel Welch up to these days? I might finally be in her league now that she must be in her 80's. They got all kinds of lingerie to keep things in the right places to get you through the night.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I think she still looks good.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Answering the question as it was asked, I guess I'd pick the desert highway.
> 
> ... with Samantha Fox!


hey man. I think you’re doing fine. On page one here it looked like everyone wanted to jam with the banjo kid. people were after the full Deliverance package.

I'm not here to judge, you do you


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> No, no you can't.


yeah youre talking shit, but doesnt look like you hated searching for pics of her 











SWLABR said:


> Can we take a vote?? C'mon fellas?!?!?!?!


youre on your own for backpedalling


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'd rather have a full bottle in front of me than a full frontal lobotomy.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> yeah youre talking shit, but doesnt look like you hated searching for pics of her
> View attachment 343886
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to edit my original post and say she still looked good anyway.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Neither. I want to be walking across the lava pools in the heart of Mount Doom - playing my acoustic guitar.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Neither. I want to be walking across the lava pools in the heart of Mount Doom - playing my acoustic guitar.


Followed by a large crowed of adoring children?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

On the edge of a volcano playing Bridge Of Sighs while the virgins are being tossed in.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Waldo97 said:


> Have another beer and reconsider.


Or six.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Followed by a large crowed of adoring children?


I want to be surrounded by a chorus of Smurfs with Smurfette getting cozy on my knee.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> I want to be surrounded by a chorus of Smurfs with Smurfette getting cozy on my knee.


Gargamel is going to be pissed.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> I want to be surrounded by a chorus of Smurfs with Smurfette getting cozy on my knee.


Betcha Samantha Fox isn’t looking so bad now, eh guys?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Doug Gifford said:


> I want to be surrounded by a chorus of Smurfs with Smurfette getting cozy on my knee.


Wow... that's uhhh... wow!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Getting to third bass.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> On the edge of a volcano playing Bridge Of Sighs while the virgins are being tossed in.


 in this day and age, to find a virgin of legal age means she probably looks like this










butterknucket said:


> Gargamel is going to be pissed.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

butterknucket said:


>


Hummphhhh,... farther time can and will be cruel to us all, ⏳


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Getting to third bass.
> 
> View attachment 344046


Suddenly,... I feel the urge to order tacos and eat in tonight.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> I'll say: Wait for it . . . .
> 
> "On top of old smoky all covered with snow"
> I lost my true lover for courting too slow


Love the Smokies,... been there several times. Good people and good times.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> in this day and age, to find a virgin of legal age means she probably looks like this


I'd have no qualms about that being tossed into a volcano.
Bag the face though. Don't want to piss off the gods.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I'd have no qualms about that being tossed into a volcano.
> Bag the face though. Don't want to piss off the gods.


i was assuming the concept of volcano sacrifice being a waste of virgins, until i thought about it a little deeper, and realized a legal-aged virgin who doesn't need to sneak up on a glass of water is as mythical as a unicorn. 



butterknucket said:


>


thank you, you've said it perfectly. 
blackie lawless, on a motorcycle, in the desert, being watched over by a hot magical chick


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Gargamel is going to be pissed.


'It's so illogical about smurfs'


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I'd have no qualms about that being tossed into a volcano.
> Bag the face though. Don't want to piss off the gods.


Oh, come on.....you can't look that bad, can you?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

butterknucket said:


>


Neil was slammed pretty hard when this was released in 1974. It was compared to his mega successful Harvest and After The Gold Rush records. I was 14 years old when I first listened to it in 74 and remember being totally bewildered as to what the album was trying to project. But as the years rolled by I finally understood his intentions in my 20's,... and I still dig it today.


----------

